# Burj Views & Claren



## dimflo (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a 1BD apartment downtown and have shortlisted 2 very nice buildings: Burj views and Claren.

Anyone who lives there (or used) to care to share a few lines about his/her experience? 

PS: IN case this thread already exists please delete - the internet at the hotel I am staying really sucks today (wasn't able to do a proper search before posting)

thank you!


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Burj Views are somewhat older. Not as close to Dubai Mall/Emaar Square. Claren apartments don't have dishwashers. A friend lives at Burj Views. There are no balconies, and you cannot open any of the windows in his apartment. No fresh air anytime.

Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just moved into The Lofts, which is right opposite the Burj Khalifa and it is amazing, great view (obviously), two balconies, two pools, good gym, squash courts, games room, really nice kitchen (all fitted out). Recommend looking at this building if you want to be in downtown.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Also in lofts but no balcony, windows fully open though and the amenities are very nice!


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

How much is 1bedroom in lofts?

Thanks.


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

How much is 1 bedroom in Lofts??

Thanks,


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

How many cheques you wanna pay with?


----------



## nesta_13 (Sep 12, 2013)

4 cheques !


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

You will lose bargaining power with 4 chqs, I paid 85k with 4 although not all landlords will accept 4....

Just make sure their building fees are up to date, mine is behind on his payments which means I cant get a swipe card into the building for my wife...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the options is to take a loan from your bank to pay the landlord in one cheque and paying it off over 9-12 months. Of course, one has to calculate the interest paid to the bank vs the amount saved by paying with a single cheque and see if it serves their purpose.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

ash_ak said:


> One of the options is to take a loan from your bank to pay the landlord in one cheque and paying it off over 9-12 months. Of course, one has to calculate the interest paid to the bank vs the amount saved by paying with a single cheque and see if it serves their purpose.


This as well.... im new to Dubai so with everything else going on I never thought to do this. .. next year though


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

ACertainRomance said:


> This as well.... im new to Dubai so with everything else going on I never thought to do this. .. next year though


This is what I did, bank was very quick at turning it around and getting it all sorted. It's nice knowing my rent is all paid for the year.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

ajhutch said:


> This is what I did, bank was very quick at turning it around and getting it all sorted. It's nice knowing my rent is all paid for the year.


Like I said, wish id been a bit quicker on the ball with it but with all the running about with a new job and new country I never thought.... ah well.


----------

